# Billing for supplies



## l1ttle_0ne (May 6, 2009)

I have a question about billing for supplies. Our General surgeons do a lot of hernia repairs at our ASC. I'm wondering if you can bill for the mesh. I was reading in the CPT book, and at the beginning of the hernia chapter it sounds like the mesh is bundeled into the procedure. But I've recently had someone tell me that you can bill for the mesh. I'm wondering if anyone bills for the actual mesh or not?? Just want to make sure were not missing anything.


----------



## sphillips79 (May 6, 2009)

*Mesh*

You can bill the mesh with add on code 49568, for incisional or ventral hernia repairs. I do not bill the supply separate for any of the other hernia repairs, we used to bill a general supply code but it never got payment from the carriers. I hope this helps


----------



## mbort (May 8, 2009)

the correct HCPC for Mesh is C1781.  This is seperately reportable and payable depending on your contracts.  This should be attached to Rev code 278.  The CPT code 49658 is for the "insertion" not the actual supply (implanted mesh)


----------



## l1ttle_0ne (May 8, 2009)

I thought C codes were for OPPS hosipitals? Were an ambulatory surgery center.


----------



## mbort (May 8, 2009)

C codes are for use in ASC's as well. I've used them for 8 years and never had an issue (unless it was contract related).


----------

